# Non-EU Expat on Employment Visa



## munchnerexpat (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,

This is a question for which I have not received a consistent answer for, even from consultants.
For someone (Non EU) on an employment dependent residence permit, how long can he/stay in Germany if he quits/loses his/her job?


----------

